# NE Michigan March Morels!!!!



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

After reading one of the posts about finding a morel in Allegan County, I went and looked at a spot that is always ahead of my main areas. WELL...There they were. 2 beautiful black morels.

This is *WAY* too early, but that's fine with me.

Yes, morels are up in spots. Would have never believed it.

Imagine 3-5 weeks from now (if the weather cooperates). WOW!


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Not good.....way too early.

Took a trip up to my property in northwestern Ogemaw co yesterday and I'm guessing about 25% snow coverage still.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

The soil temps must have been the only factor. Great conditions, just too early. We shall see. 

Change your vacation days people!!:lol::lol:


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Rainman68 said:


> Not good.....way too early.
> 
> Took a trip up to my property in northwestern Ogemaw co yesterday and I'm guessing about 25% snow coverage still.


Bingo...too early,just hope the weather does'nt screw us...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

When I was growing up in Allegan county we used to find them the end of March thru the middle of April and then the white ones came out. This was the days of the dying elm trees. But I agree it is to early up here. Just hope it stays warm and wet this spring


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice find Paul!! Been too busy chasing big sunfish to even go look yet, besides we need RAIN!!


----------



## fishtremble (Nov 29, 2007)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Same here. Just got back from my spot I usually find a few. High spots were warm enough but too dry. Low lying spots still had frozen moss. 

I think I'm going to put the sprinkler out tonight.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Those morels would be awesome with some big crappie fillets Chunks...:evilsmile


----------

